# اشتباكات امام ماسبيرو الان



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*الان تدار اشتباكات
بين المعتصمين امام ماسبيرو ويقال ان الطرف الاخر اهالى بولاق ابو العلا

اخيراً القله المندسه والاصابع الخفيه ظهرت 
*


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2012)

اكد سواقين المكروباص الى بياخدوا اللفه فى ساعتين


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اكد سواقين المكروباص الى بياخدوا اللفه فى ساعتين



لا يا بوب ده الجزء التانى من موقعة الجمل


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

تدور حاليا اشتباكات بالحجارة بين المعتصمين وبعض من المارة الذين هاجموا  المعتصمين بالحجارة، وكان بعض أهالى منطقة بولاق أبو العلا خرجوا من  الشوارع المحيطة بمبنى ماسبيرو وقذفوا المعتصمين بالحجارة، وتعرض المعتصمون  لجروح وإصابات. 
وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*السيناريو المتوقع
الثوار السفله قليلى الادب وعديمى التربيه
يقذفون مبنى ماسبيرو بالحجاره
مما ادى لتدخل الجيش 
*


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2012)

فى التلفزيون الوضع هادى


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2012)

*ايوووه يا مووون جايبيين مباشر بيقولوا ف ناس اتدخلت وخلصت الموضوع
مش عارفه كانوا فين الناس دى وقت ما دمنا سال هناك تحت العجلات الحربيه*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*الهتافات الان من أمام مبنى ماسبيرو "مهما تسقع مهما تمطر يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة من شباب بولاق أبو العلاء للتضامن مع المعتصمين أمام ماسبيرو*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين أمام ماسبيرو.. وانضمام عدد من أهالي بولاق أبو العلا للمعتصمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2012)

*تم نقل 3 مصابين اصيبوا ف الاشتباكات لمستشفى المنيره وبولاق الدكرور(قناة الحياه )*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*العشرات يتوجهون بمسيرة من «التحرير» لـ«ماسبيرو» بعد سماعهم بأنباء التراشق بالحجارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2012)

*احد المصابين اصيب بمطواه ف وجهه (قناة ال CBC )
المراسله انهت كلامها بجملة هناك ضرب نااااااااار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2012)

*حركة كر وفر مريبه امام ماسبيرو الان
نقل مباشر ع ال CBC*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2012)

*سماع لاصوات عربات الاسعاف ويقال ان هناك اصابات من التدافع*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*معاودة هجوم شرس من بلطجية علي المعتصمين*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*عاجل تجدد الاشتباكات عند ماسبيرو وفي صوت ضرب خرطوش او نار انا هناك في مصابين ،، ناشط ع تويتر 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2012)

*ضرب النار كان من شخص موجود ف شارع الجراج الخاص بمبنى التليفزيون والمتظاهرين مسكوه وهو حاليا ف خيمه خاصه بيهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*محتاجين قطن وشاش وادوات جراحة.. واي دكاترة في اعتصام ماسبيرو*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*اليوم مسيرة من شارع محمد محمود إلي ماسبيرو الساعة 7م*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*تعليمات للثوار: محدش يروح من الشارع الضيق اللى بين رمسيس هيلتون وماسبيرو في مرشدين كتير هناك ، روحوا من الكورنيش من برة*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*البلطجية اذكياء بدأوا بالاسعافات مشوها كلها بالطوب واشتغلوا عالمعتصمين عشان ميبقاش في اسعاف تعالج المصابين ، ناشط ع تويتر
*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

* بعض من أهالي منطقة بولاق أبو العلا ينضمون للمعتصمين ويؤكدون أن «المهاجمين ليسوا منهم»*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

من المقذوفات التى رمى بها البلطجية المعتصمين أمام ماسبيرو


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2012)

*إصابة 10 فى اشتباكات أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون*
*
أصيب 10 من المتظاهرين المعتصمين أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون "ماسبيرو" اليوم، الأحد، جراء تعرضهم لاعتداء من قبل أهالى منطقة بولاق أبو العلا بوسط القاهرة.

وتبادل المعتصمون والأهالى الرشق بالحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة، ما أدى إلى تراجع الأهالى، غير أنهم تجمعوا ثانية وعادوا لمهاجمة المعتصمين، وتجرى حالياً عمليات كرّ وفرّ بين الأهالى المنتشرين فى كافة الشوارع الجانبية المحيطة بالمنطقة والمعتصمين أمام مبنى التليفزيون.

ويتهم أهالى المنطقة المعتصمين بالتسبب فى وقف كافة أنشطتهم الحياتية وتعطيلهم عن أعمالهم.*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*منقول من صفحة حركة أزهريون بلا حدود..عمال قناة السويس يبدأون العصيان المدنى من الآن .*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*التليفزيون المصري: إطلاق أعيرة نارية وتجدد الاشتباكات بالشوارع الجانبية بماسبيرو*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*فى كتيبه ال777 قدام ماسبيرو وقوات فض شغب دولية معملتش حاجه ليه؟؟؟ ولا مهمتهم فض الشغب لما يكون الشغب ضد السلطة وبس؟؟ ، ناشط ع تويتر
*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*الفضائيه المصرية جايبة اغاني !
  تحيا الثوره ويسقط عهر الاعلام المصرى*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*يوجد10 إصابات جراء هجوم البلطجية على مسبيرو..أصابتين خطرة بالرأس نتيجة ضرب بشومة.*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*  انسحاب تام للشرطه والجيش من امام ماسبيرو وخصوصا مكان الاشتباكات والثوار يشكلون دروعا بشريه لحماية ماسبيرو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2012)

*متظاهرو التحرير يتجهون إلى ماسبيرو لتدعيم زملائهم*
*اتجه العشرات من المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، عصر اليوم، الأحد، متجهين إلى مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون، لمساندة المتظاهرين الذين يتعرضون لاعتداءات من قبل من وصفوهم بالبلطجية.

يأتى ذلك فور دعوة عبر مكبرات الصوت بالميدان للمتظاهرين إلى الخروج لمناصرة زملائهم، وتأكيدها على تعرضهم لاعتداءات وحشية على يد مجموعة من البلطجية. *


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

أحنا الثورجية مش هنخاف من بلطجية ، الهتاف الان


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*





الخيام مستمرة رغم أنف البلطجية
*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*ارض ماسبيرو اتسقت دم بدينها !! .. اماكن لا تنسى .. بمجرد انك تمشى فيها و  تبقى متأكد ان فيه شهيد دمه كان هنا .. تبتسم من غير ما تحس ،، ناشطه ع تويتر*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*الهتاف الان : ثورتنا سلميه سلطه مدنيه*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*




ماسبيرو الأن أمام الباب الرئيسى
*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*الاشتباكات هديت, و 5 اصابات من الطوب والازاز, 1 في الوجه, 2 في اليد, 2 في الساق وتم اسعافهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*سيتم التحرك الأن بمسيره للمسانده من بولاق الدكرور و ناهيا بإذن الله إلى ماسبيرو*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*اين قانون الطوارىء ولا هو لمواجهة اى حد ضد السلطه فقط؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*أهالي المنطقة قفلوا الشارع اللي بيدخل علي ماسبيرو علشان يأمنوا محلاتهم وبيوتهم





*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة يتقدمها د /البرادعي تحركت منذ قليل من الدقي الي ماسبيرو ‎*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

* مؤكد وعاجل مسيرة يتقدمها د /عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح تحركت منذ قليل من قصر النيل الي ماسبيرو*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*نوارة فى الطريق الى ماسبيرو*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*البديل :
**الاعتداء على الزميل محمود بدر الصحفي بجريدة التحرير من قبل البلطجية الذين هاجموا المعتصمين أمام ماسبيرو وكسروا هاتفه المحمول*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*إسعاف أحد المصابين أمام ماسبيرو جراء هجوم البلطجية




*


----------



## grges monir (29 يناير 2012)

هى الدنيا مش عايزة تهدى لية
مش قالوا انتخابات الرئاسة فى يونيو!!


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2012)

البرادعى وابو الفتوح ونوارة رايحين
ماسبيرو طريقها اتقفل خلاص


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هى الدنيا مش عايزة تهدى لية
> مش قالوا انتخابات الرئاسة فى يونيو!!


*تسليم السلطه كان خلال ست شهور 
واهي عدت سنه 

انتخابات الرئاسه في يونيو 
بس هيجي رئيس في ابريل 
اللي بعده 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*كل اعتصام أمام ماسبيروبيكون مصيره فض دموي اما من البلطجية(المواطنين  الشرفاء) أو من اﻷمن.عزيزي العسكري الرسالة وصلت (ماسبيرو خط أحمر)*


----------



## grges monir (29 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تسليم السلطه كان خلال ست شهور
> واهي عدت سنه
> 
> انتخابات الرئاسه في يونيو
> ...


انا معاك عياد
 بس اللى بيحصل دة واللى حصل يخلى السلطة مش تتسلم ابدا
شوية حكمة وهدوء محتاجينهم
مش كل شوية عاوز حاجة  ينزلوا مظاهرات واعتصامات


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انا معاك عياد
> بس اللى بيحصل دة واللى حصل يخلى السلطة مش تتسلم ابدا
> شوية حكمة وهدوء محتاجينهم
> مش كل شوية عاوز حاجة  ينزلوا مظاهرات واعتصامات



* النظام السابق 
والنظام الحالي 
موافرين فرص بطاله كبيره جدا للشباب 
وطبعا بما ان المثل بيقول الايد البطاله " ديرتي "
بينزلوا يعتصموا 
واهي فرصه جيده للتواصل الاجتماعي بين الشعب 
*​


----------

